
NPM workspaces RFC (available in NPM v7 beta) - lazharichir
https://github.com/npm/rfcs/blob/latest/accepted/0026-workspaces.md
======
topicseed
About to try the npm workspaces.

Mostly for all my backend services (REST API) to publish the types of the
API's outputs so the GraphQL facade can pick these up.

